# Gathering of WW2 Legends/veterans- East Kirkby -May 2 Lincs



## Tricky (Mar 24, 2005)

On Bank Holiday Monday, May 2nd, East Kirkby Heritage Centre, home to 'Just Jane' Lancaster and its resident two seater Spitfire will be holding a special veterans day to celebrate VE Day.

Special Guests confirmed to attend include,

Richard Todd- Real life Pegasus Bridge hero and film star (loved by most of us aviation buffs for his role portraying Guy Gibson in the epic 'Dambusters' movie)

Wing Commander John Freeborn- Dunkirk and Battle of Britain Spitfire Ace (13.5 kills, 12 probables, 10 damaged) with 74 Squadron.

Squadron Leader 'Stapme' Stapleton- 7 kills on Spitfires with 603 Squadron in 1940

SOE/French Resistance heroine codename 'Beatrice'- helped run an allied escape line in the north of France (an amazing lady) and she played an active part in 'Operation Jericho' when Mosquitos bombed Amiens Prison.

Wallace McIntosh- Bomber Commands top scoring gunner (8 kills, 1 probable against night fighters) 

Various Bomber Command and 617 Squadron Tirpitz Raid veterans.

Altogether approx.20+ veterans attending

Spitfire Flying Display
Just Jane Taxi Run 

For more info. please visit
www.robin-smith-aviation-art.co.uk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

wow that should be amazing.......


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 24, 2005)

Amazing indeed


----------



## evangilder (Mar 24, 2005)

Somebody get down there and get some pics of those guys! To have that many WWII vets in one place these days is great, and it should be captured and preserved on film, or video.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

i'm sure it will be, i just can't wait to hear if the canadian lanc can come over here and join the BBMF in a flypast over london, that would be truely amazing...............


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 24, 2005)

Imagine if they got Just Jane in the air aswell, a trio of Lancs flying over London would be amazing


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

Someone had better get some pictures and post them, or else...  

...I might cry.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

there are currently no plans to restore "Just Jane" to airworthy status........


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh well, hope springs eternal


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

and there's no way in hell it was gonna happen before the celebration of VE day..........


----------



## Tricky (Mar 24, 2005)

Personally I can't wait to get a shot of Richard Todd with Just Jane and the other 617 boys. 

Theres a member of the Few going, Jack Toombs,a Blenheim gunner who later survived 50 ops with Bomber Command including the elite pathfinders. Heres an interesting story. Theres some serious research going on at the minute regarding an incident in August 1940 when he destroyed two Bf109s over the Channel with a flare gun.
He had just been attacking Brest harbour on a low level attack with his Belgium pilot, he used all his ammo up shooting at sailors. On the way back they were attacked by two Bf109s. All he had to hand was a flare gun which he fired at them in an attempt to put them off or to make it look like they were signalling for help. The flare explodes in front of the lead attacker instinctively he pulls up and hits his companion and both go into the drink. Theres various lineshooters on the squadron so rather than risk ridicule he doesnt say anything. Researchers have narrowed this event down to a handful of possible days using the pilots log book
so confirmation looks likely shortly of this story and a hero may receive his long overdue praise.

A few weeks ago I had the pleasure of taking Spitfire Ace 'Stapme' Stapleton along to a previous Spitfire display there given by the former Battle of Britain Memorial Flight O/C Paul Day. 'Stapme' is pretty well known after his book and appearance in the TV series 'Spitfire Ace' and he never had a moments peace such was the interest in him.
At East Kirkby is an actual cockpit from a Heinkel 111 and Stapme cheekily climbed over the safety rope and had a good look at the aircraft visualising the gunners position and pilot seating as he'd never seen one that close before. He also couldn't take his eyes off the Spitfire there, 85 years old and he still loves it all.

For American readers, John Freeborns wartime exploits are covered in an 
article is in the current issue of World War 2 Magazine.

www.TheHistoryNet.com for those UK readers interested.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2005)

Looks amazing, shame I won't be able to make it. If someone goes, it would be great to see some pictures of the whole event (and of VE day celebrations as well as I will miss those too )


----------



## Crazy (Mar 24, 2005)

Not only was I born in the wrong decade, apparently i was born on the wrong side of the Atlanic as well!  

Someone needs to go to this, and get lots of pics!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2005)

sorry i won't be able too...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

And I, er, Dont particularly want to


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> And I, er, Dont particularly want to


Well you're be too busy reading that heavy manuscript 'Italian War Heroes 1939-45'


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

hey guys bad news, you know i said if the canadian lanc was to come over here for VE day we'd be the ones forkin' up the cash?? well we can't form up the cash so she isn't coming over


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > And I, er, Dont particularly want to
> ...



Too damn right 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 5, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> hey guys bad news, you know i said if the canadian lanc was to come over here for VE day we'd be the ones forkin' up the cash?? well we can't form up the cash so she isn't coming over


I hate to say I told you so, but...

Bloody %$#ing typical!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

well we could have a whipround??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Ive got £3.20


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

what's this you actually want the lanc to come over??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah why not. I aint exactly passionate about it but its better over here than not.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Would you pay £3.20 in order to aid a P.108 coming over here?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

yes if you can afford the milloins it'd take to make a new one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll write to Blue Peter, theyre bound to be able to make one for less than a tenner...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

an still do a better job than the italians...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Probably


----------



## trackend (Apr 7, 2005)

Heres my contribution a photograph of £10 can I have a picture of £5.50 in change please as I now have to catch a bus too my Origami lessons since my local branch folded.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

Unlike most of my countrymen I actually give a shit, and would like our Lanc to fly with your Lanc during this occasion. So not to be out done by trackend, here's my contribution. 
(If it were only this easy! )

KK, Maestro, come on! Cough it up! Let's send the old girl overseas!
One thing though: She'd better come back! 







Oh, just ignore the big "SAMPLE" printed across the bills. :-"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

My contribution:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

Appropriate.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

It better be.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

i'll have a look see at what i've got.........


----------



## trackend (Apr 11, 2005)

Im not sure where to post this guys so I bunged it here
http://www.southendairshow.com/
These are some pics from last years
http://www.pbase.com/brycheiniog/southend_airshow&page=all


----------



## DAMCHURCHILL (Apr 18, 2005)

ANY INFO ON 51 SDN SNAITH PLEASE 1943 1944 V VICTOR


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 18, 2005)

Erm...I'm sure someone will provide this for you, but really, we'd appreciate your posts reading a little less like a telex message.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 19, 2005)

Med ( HI Hunny....how's life in the Moderation lane?) move with the times...I understood that  ( Im a text freek though) 
My contribution...re canadian Lancs..... same as ever...blind faith and mi lucky earings!!!!!
 
Well I have just sent an e mail to the 'East Kirkby Heritage Centre' Tricky..... Bank holiday trains permitting.... I shall be there ( if so... armed with camera).
 
Hey Trackends.... keep bunging them here mate , I for one like to know. Ta luv (a Northern thank you).


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 19, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Med, move with the times...



Nooooo! I like myself the way I am - the idea of Cool is an anathama to me. I even like going to really pretentious London nightclubs and annoying the DJ by requesting this;

http://a420.v8383d.c8383.g.vm.akama...ad.akamai.com/8512/wmp/4/4293/6280_1_5_04.asf

In any case, I loathe mobile phones. I don't have one and don't plan on ever changing that. (Especially when you can simply borrow other peoples!) 

Still, when all you lot are 'Shaun of the Dead' from the microwave radiation they pump out, the only person who'll be standing in my way to my goal of total world domination will be a shepherd who lives on St. Kilda.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

and people living in the cornish countryside


----------



## Crippen (Apr 20, 2005)

Med you paint such a wonderful picture of yourself I am now truly smitten  (I thought I should keep in with you incase I am still around when you have gained world domination.... yes it might be possible that I will survive, as...... I was brain dead before I bought a mobile m8).
But Maybe you could be wrong, it could be like passive smoking, borrowing mobiles and using them just now and again, together with sitting next to those who use them, could have a greater affect on you...... ummm! what ya fink?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Second hand cell?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 21, 2005)

Like a huge mid eighties Motorola, with a battery pack you wear on your belt?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Could be NS, but Crippen was talking about getting radiated from other people's cell phones. So like second-hand smoke, but second hand cell!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2005)

Went to the kirkby thing it was awesome, met Stapme stapleton, doug nicholls, phil tetlow J bennet, J pearl, tr toombs,bob pierson(tail end charlie), and a ew others saddly not Richard todd, he had gone by the time we had got there as had many of the other Veterans, wonderful day, saw the spitfires and just jane taxi.


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

Did anyone go and get pictures?


----------



## Crippen (May 30, 2005)

Not been on for some time, but I am still loving the planes guys.

I have just booked tickets to go to 'Duxford Flying Legends' air show on 9th and 10th July. Lots of WW2 planes for me to see  .
A B&B and a nice walk around the area whilst I am up there for the weekend and the odd pub no doubt. Ummm! All a bit gorg me finks 8) .

And I have also booked for the 'Walney' Airshow ( just up past Barrow) for July 16th. Tiz the former RAF gunnery airfield and next to the sea..... so another 'gud ol' weekend sorted out. 

Anyone going to either and fancymeeting up for a brew 'or' a swift half ‘And’ educating me about the planes whilst I’m there. Well you know I love them (planes) but know little about them…… here’s your chance to talk non-stop about the ins and outs of planes to a captive audience ( keep it too the level of educating a four year old…… remember I’m female 'and' older…… brain cells dieing fast    ).

Anyway I will be there nontheless. 
Take it easy. Cripps. x


----------



## mosquitoman (May 30, 2005)

I'll see you there!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

hey cripps nice to see you back.......


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

Do you know that Crippen has her own forum which you can visit?

http://www.crippenspath.cjb.net/

It is a bit quiet there at the moment, but I'm sure C.C and the Lanc can liven things up.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Us two could liven a mortuary slab up


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

she just got herself a new member


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

Visit the 'crypt' - has some interesting stuff there.


----------



## Crippen (May 31, 2005)

* hey Lancs who said I was back mate   
Well Med, No where to run, no where to hide hey  ta! hon.

A wee note re said site; it was started a couple of years back, only because, whilst I was busy surfing the net many of my mates had only just learnt how to plug in their computer.
So it was set up for them to 'play around' on and learn to find their way on a site, click on links, register, log on, write on a message board blar blar blar.
It is just a fun board no theme to it, just random crap, but we had a few laughs and It served its purpose well at the time. 

I then I shut it down for a while...server probs (its free you see  ), I only opened it up recently and re vamped the front, to have a place for my China challenge stuff to go and added another forum (diff server)which will be used later this year for speed daters to talk (long story.... charity thing).
So yer feel free to go on, knockyourselves out, go nuts and make it your own even, whatever!  Tiz nowt special as you will see  


Hey I am getting a tad interested in 'Mig Jet fighters' anyone have any back ground on um? or should I post on aircraft requests like a good girl? 
I was aware of the Fresco, Fishbed and Foxbat, but I watched a programme on the Mig-29 Folcrum and I thought it was non to shabby. So whats the low down guys? ( worry not Lancs, my heart remains WW2 Brits).
*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

ok cripps i added you to me hotmail but i'm having proplems registering on your site


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Cripps, I'll see yah at Flying Legends. 8) 

And what do you want to know about MiGs? MiG-29s are a comparable aircraft to the F-15 Eagle and a lovely looking bird they BOTH are.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

i love the MiG-21.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

I think the MiG-17 and the MiG-31 are gorgeous.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

neither is as good as the MiG-21 though..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

No, theyre both better


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

no, neither are better........


----------



## Crippen (Jun 2, 2005)

Oi you two, in your corners. Sorry boys I have taken a longer look and even bought a book on them now........ and the Mig 29 has it  

Plan D..... ummm! I will try and find an Eagle to look at, is it owt like the Tomcat?


Mozie, Plan D just post nearer the time where to meet up at Duxford. Anyone else going to Flying Legends? come on  sunny day, gorgious planes, good company, cold beer>>>> what else is there????

ps HAPPY BIRTHDAY LANCS for tomoz, have a good one honey (vertual hugs to ya) Cripps x


----------



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2005)

The F-15 Eagle is much sexier than the F-14 Tomcat, in my opinion.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh, am I going have some fun hearing all about _your_ date! 

RWAHHHHH!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2005)

At least I won't get beaten at pool.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

Ah, but maybe Crippen can out drink you!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2005)

That was below the belt...but no she won't...


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh... 

I honestly wasn't trying to offend, I was just messing. I'm sorry if I did.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2005)

Faces should be used more...it's hard to tell with typing...unless........






<hours later>





...No, that won't work.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

In that case then, I dunno - I get the impression she's no lightweight if the occasion demands.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, I think the occasion will demand.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmmm, well, she'll beat you if you go on the rifle range then! I'll wager that!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2005)

I've only ever used my .22 HW95 - so she probably will...


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

Unless she _deliberately_ lets you win.....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2005)

She might be overwhelmed by my cheeky charm and let me win, yes....


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey - Cougars can be fun! I speak from past experience on that.

Make sure your moustaches are properly waxed and twirled the night before though...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

hey it's my birthday today!!!

if anyone's keeping count


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lanc!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

now we're talking.........

it's so depressing, so far the only people that have remembered are my best friend, my girlfriend and annother girl who remembered only after she asked what i was doing and i said "guess", and she'd had a go at me for something before then!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday lanc! 
*sniff* Our little lancy's growing up.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy birthday, mate. 

Don't worry, everyone forgets my birthday. A few days before my 18th my brother asked if it was on the 4th of April....it's not!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> now we're talking.........
> 
> it's so depressing, so far the only people that have remembered are my best friend, my girlfriend and annother girl who remembered only after she asked what i was doing and i said "guess", and she'd had a go at me for something before then!!



Dude what about Me, Martyn and Myles?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2005)

you don't count 

and i can't believe no one broke out the ol' happy birthday smiley.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 4, 2005)

Too much effort


----------



## Crippen (Jun 5, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> now we're talking.........
> 
> it's so depressing, so far the only people that have remembered are my best friend, my girlfriend and annother girl who remembered only after she asked what i was doing and i said "guess", and she'd had a go at me for something before then!!



Oi you>>>>> page 4 of this thread!!!! who mentioned your birthday B4 you did  hurt I am . (dear god I have started to talk like Yoda)

Hey PD that pic of the Eagle was a beaut, made me tingle ( no sassy comments please folks) I have saved it, yup out does the Tomcat.

Oi Med, what a truly lovely picture you paint of me (not  ) if you dont be a good boy I will call to Bristol on my way to Duxford.
I used to play pool with Hells Angels in my youth (last week....  ). I didn't learn much about sinking the balls, but I did learn alot about how to threaten someone with a cue  

As for drinking, mmmm! a few years ago I could have 'with out doubt' out drank you. But narr I hold PD high on a pedestal on this site as an outstanding drinker...... I have been following his career with the up most interest, only NS comes close to his daily intake. And when I say close, it doesnt even come close really. 

I have however become a wonderful drunk, the humour increases and I love everyone ( I need a minder>>>> Mozie keep your eye on me at Duxford mate, dont let me stray into restricted areas). 

Anyway Cheeky boy (Meds new name) seeing I am old enough to be most peeps Mormy on this site, PD might need copious amount of alcohol to just be seen with me. (dont worry mate if I wear my shades you just cant tell then 8) ). 
I have waitied years to go to Duxford, I want to see the planes!!!!!!
and possibly learn a bit more about them whilst Im there. Meeting up with any of you would just be a nice added bonus (ok Cheeky boy).



> Faces should be used more...it's hard to tell with typing...unless........


 eeeewwwwww! morning faces and drunk faces, and with some folk on here (heehee no names mentioned...that would be evil  ) just faces!!!!

Mozie Hon>>>>> when is your birthday (and star siqn maybe), that way I won't forget your birthday 'ever again' . mine is on 14th February (see Med, even my birthday is lovely....  )


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 5, 2005)

Mine's 12th November and Scorpio I think so there's ages to wait


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 5, 2005)

A late Happy B' Day 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

awww sorry cripps, you saying happy birthday really did mean allot 

same goes for everyone else here of course........


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok, Happy Birthday, lots of love from your one and only Hottie   

Hot Space


----------



## Crippen (Jun 6, 2005)

Well Lancs you're easily forgiven....... Lancaster pictures mate  

Mosie date noted mate.

Re meet ups: I went on a meet up recently from another site and had a fantastic day, I met some really wonderful people and we had such a laugh. You guys should make the effort, what is life about if you don't visit new places, meet interesting people, talk and learn and have a damn good laugh along the way ( OK PD and a few drinks).

Hey is anyone making the effort to go up to Edinburgh on July 2nd, for the 'G8 Summit'? It will be one hell of a historical event and worth while. 
Go on www.oxfam.org.uk/mph it tells you all about it, plus connects you to speacial coach and train links. If anyone is going and wants to meet up, let me know. otherwise check the site out and see what else you can do. 8)


----------



## Crippen (Jun 6, 2005)

*DUXFORD: Mosie and Plan_D are you at the show both days or just one? I have only booked the Saturday so far. I was aiming to travel down on the Friday stay over Friday Saturday and come home Sunday.

********************

For anyone thinking of booking on line for Duxford, you can only do this THIS WEEK as the on line service closes on Friday June 10th. so get a move on.*

To Wet your appitite>>>>>
Heres an update from the Duxford site, of last years event:-

Flying Legends Air Show 2004 Lives Up To Its Name 


Crowds enjoy the flight line walk. 
The weather may not have been perfect but the aircraft on display over the weekend at this year’s Flying Legends certainly were. Over the two days, around 25,000 people came to bear witness to a show that was truly one of the best Legends line-ups ever seen.

Billed as the warbird show in Europe, Flying Legends is a joint venture between The Fighter Collection and the Imperial War Museum, and once again, this unique two-day spectacular featuring some of the world’s rarest and most historic aircraft, didn’t fail to impress. 

Ten Spitfires signalled the start of the flying display with a dramatic tail-chase across the moody skies. They were followed by a display that included many highlights including the rare Bell P-39Q Airacobra which had come over from the US to make its UK debut at Legends. One of only two airworthy examples left in the world, this was the first time that the unique aircraft had been seen in the UK since the 1940s. 


Constellation. 
A huge hit with the crowd was the appearance of the Lockheed Super Constellation airliner – the ‘Super Connie’. This majestic aircraft, considered by many to be the ultimate piston powered airliner, made its first UK appearance at Flying Legends after flying across from Switzerland earlier this year and was a treat to watch as it sailed smoothly across the skyline. 

A star of the show for many was the appearance of the extremely rare Polikarpov 1-15bis, an agile little biplane that tumbled across the sky in some daring acrobatic manoeuvres. Developed by Russian Nicolay Polikarpov from the earlier 1-5 fighter, the Polikarpov actually replaced the monoplane 1-16 in service in parts of the USSR and is in fact the only example of its type left in the world, having made the journey from Russia to be at Legends.


Polikarpov 1-15bis. 
The show this year featured the familiar foray of classic American and British fighters owned by The Fighter Collection, including the gull-winged Corsair and the Cats – the Tigercat, Wildcat, Hellcat and Bearcat, the latter of which was flown by Stephen Grey of The Fighter Collection, who performed a breath-taking perfect display that showed the aircraft to its best advantage to the audience below. 

Slightly more sedate, but no less impressive, was the display by six de Havilland Rapides. These iconic aircraft were led in formation by G-AGJ, the aircraft that has been lovingly restored at Duxford over a period of 27 years by David and Mark Miller. Legends this year marked the air show debut for G-AGJG having only just taken its first test flight in June of this year. 


Line up at Flying Legends Air Show 2004. 
Other aircraft to feature in the display included the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight’s Dakota which performed a gentle solo display and was sent with a pair of Spitfires that chased across the sky in a simulated dog-fight. There was a popular appearance from ‘No Guts, No Glory’, the Fighter Collections P-47 Thunderbolt and Anna Walker the only female pilot at the show, performed a scintillating display in a BU 133C Jungmeister. 

Resident B-17 Flying Fortress, Sally-B, was this year joined by her French counterpart, B-17 Flying Fortress, Pink Lady which made for an emotive part of the show as the two flew together. Twenty-six aircraft, including two B-25 Mitchells, several Spitfires and Hurricanes, took to the skies in the traditional mass flypast finale to the show, the biggest formation balbo of warbirds seen in Europe each year and, as ever, a fitting end to a truly timeless show


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm only going on Saturday, booked it a long time ago. I'm going down extremely early Saturday morning with my two brothers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 6, 2005)

well cripps if you're on msn sometime i'll send them then, or i'll email them??


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm only going on Saturday and I buy a ticket on the door as it were


----------



## trackend (Jun 7, 2005)

I shall probably buy a Flightline enclosure gold pass I think its £65 for the Saturday.


----------



## Crippen (Jun 7, 2005)

Make note Cripps>>>>> trackend>>>> posh dude!!! with gold pass  

 
Is there a florists near to Duxford????

To buy carnations


----------



## Crippen (Jun 7, 2005)

Lancs>>>>>> I am waiting hon!!!!


where's my pics  

NS>>>>> are your ears burning?????


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

Well they are now.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2005)

Lah-dee-dah, mister Gold Pass...


----------



## trackend (Jun 8, 2005)

Balls Crippen D I hope you both get in growing avatar syndrome
Anyway I've booked it now so shove orf one does not like to be associatted with the local rif raf ta ta "Jeeves test those cucumber sandwiches they look sullied" " more tea vicar"?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2005)

So what, I get free drinks from the Flypast enclosure! and a free seat!


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2005)

Thats nothing Mossie. I've won a competion to be Straffed by a P51


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2005)

Lucky!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2005)

and cripps, hun, anless you want all 254 images separatly, it's gonna be a while before i can get you them pics.......


----------



## Crippen (Jun 13, 2005)

trackend said:


> Balls Crippen D I hope you both get in growing avatar syndrome
> Anyway I've booked it now so shove orf one does not like to be associatted with the local rif raf ta ta "Jeeves test those cucumber sandwiches they look sullied" " more tea vicar"?



ok gov, I shall stay below stairs and eat mi gruel like a gud gal, I knows mi place. Just to warn you, Jeeves gobs in the sandwiches sir...... thats no cucumber!!!!


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm lost.........but that's not unusual. when is the date for this outing pleasure again ?


----------



## trackend (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry Erich I have a tendancy waffle off thread.
Its at Duxford 9th/10th July The Flying Legands Air Show
You can find more pics and info from here under air displays
http://www.duxford-update.info/


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2005)

May I ask a request ?

can some of lads/lass's take some pics please ? I am sure that was the intent between downing some brews but thought I would ask. If you catch a glimpse of a lancaster this would be excellent also any P-51' single seaters not the altered twin seat, take your babe' up for a ride a/c..........

vielen Dank !

E ~ wish I could attend


----------



## plan_D (Jun 14, 2005)

Don't worry, Erich. I'm taking down two cameras and a video camera in my party, so there's goin' to be a lot of pictures!


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2005)

sehr gut !

enjoy


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Don't worry, Erich. I'm taking down two cameras and a video camera in my party, so there's goin' to be a lot of pictures!


----------



## trackend (Jun 14, 2005)

Im takng three cameras one of which should produce some good quality Mpegs


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2005)

Nothing like redundancy, eh? Grand idea!


----------



## trackend (Jun 15, 2005)

I was think of mounting one in between my butt cheeks so even when I bend down to tie me shoe laces I won't miss the action (tho the pics mabe a bit shitty)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

Awww, Jesus!  
Warn me next time, will ya? Awwwww!!


----------



## trackend (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry  
I dont know if you've seen this Skimm but its got some good Canadian D-Day footage
http://www.onf.ca/enclasse/dday/dday.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the link mate. I hadn't seen that one.


----------



## Crippen (Jun 22, 2005)

trackend said:


> I was think of mounting one in between my butt cheeks so even when I bend down to tie me shoe laces I won't miss the action (tho the pics mabe a bit s**t)



at least that makes it easier to spot you in the crowd


----------



## trackend (Jun 22, 2005)

Im goner be wearing a sweat shirt with WW2aircraft.net on the back and 
possibly Sunk by a Stringbag on the front


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2005)

That'd be a good way of identifying each other, tops with ww2aircraft.net and our nickname on it.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

I've got a Mossie T-shirt that I wear to it so look out for that


----------



## trackend (Jun 25, 2005)

Ive just forked out 600 quid on some video equipment so im goner spend the next few weeks tying to get getting used to it, probably end up taking shots of me right ear still I may see you young fellas there then you can tell me what the bloody hell im looking at as everyone on this web site seems to know more than me about aircraft. But that was why I came on here, to learn as they say youre never too old to.


----------



## Erich (Jun 25, 2005)

ladies and gents have a fantastic time and I will hopefully see all of you in about a week back here .........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

pD said:


> tops with ww2aircraft.net and our nickname on it



that's not a bad idea 























"Skimmey"


----------



## trackend (Jun 26, 2005)

Iv'e order my tee shirt already Lanc bloody £24
I'm sure i can get some good stills Erich of the P51's but you may have to put up with some crap on the video's


----------



## Crippen (Jun 29, 2005)

Right...... so I have got to get a T shirt printed with ww2aircraft.net on the back and Crippen on the front..... ????? I will look a treat


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

Fuck off, I was joking. I'm not doin' it...  Plus I wouldn't be able to if I wanted, since I have absolutely no money...zilch...nothing...well...£20 in the bank, and that's it.  

Complete lack of money coming from being in Manchester on Friday and spending it all...Audioslave concert cost me a lot...but it frucking rocked, so it was well worth it...best night of my life. I should have told you Crippen so I could have crashed at your place instead of paying for the hotel...


----------



## Crippen (Jul 3, 2005)

Since I went too hon, you would have been most welcome (I have two big spare settees mate). They are a tad shit hot arn't they.
'Like a Stone' will remain one of my favourites forever I am sure.

narr, I won't be getting a T shirt. If you guys are meeting up and you want me to swing by for a short while, to a certain meet up place. Post it below or e mail me whatever.
I will check on here on wednesday just incase.
Take care.
Hugs Cripps (Bev)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh man, you were at Audioslave? I was right up front in the mosh pit, it was crazy shit! I didn't know you were going to be there...we could have met...


----------



## Crippen (Jul 6, 2005)

never mind plan_D.... but next time you're head to a concert in Mancs... check. I wasn't near the front... but that is my favourite place....makes a whole heap of difference. glad you had a good time.

*Right then anyone going to Duxford on Saturday........ I am off to London tomorrow for 4 days and going down to Duxford on the Saturday, should get there at noon as the train from London to Cambridge gets there at 11. 15 ish.
Looking at the weather I will be in my pale ( beigey green ) coloured jeans, cream top (possible beige jumper with hood if cold) and a small beige ruck sack with a small ban the bomb peace badge black white. Very dark collar length hair.
approach with care ... I bite  joking honest.
It would be good just to say 'Hi' for a few moments, though the odds are not good I know.
Have a fantastic time folks......... look forward to seeing your pics.
Love and hugs to all.
Bev aka Crippen*


----------



## plan_D (Jul 6, 2005)

Well...I'll have an Audioslave hoody on...and that's all that'll stand out with me


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll be in the Friends of the Fighter Collection area to watch the show, I'll be getting there at about 8. Look for a Mossie t-shirt, glasses and a haircut somewhere bvetween a pudding basin and a mullet. 

Seeya there (hopefully)


----------



## Crippen (Jul 10, 2005)

*Hi Lads. Sorry I didnt find ya  .... MUST meet up sometime though, Jeez wasn't it good ? 
I had a fantastic time. I have started a DUXFORD feed back thread.... go find it and add your bit on WW2 Events thread (which I cant wait to read.... teach me what I missed) and I cant wait to see your pictures too, I only took a sure shot camera.
I tell you if this site should really get a meet up together at an Airshow...... (or at least plan it better for Duxford next year), I was stood with a large bunch of Germans (nice guys) who had planned the trip over...... if they can do that, then we should get our act together from here.*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

heya cripps, i've checked out your msn space about duxford and i'm so jealous you got to see the lanc grrrr.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Calum's seeing a Lancaster at RIAT....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

i know, that is why i plan to kill him...........

but i should be seeing her at Yeovilton.......


----------

